# Grizzly 6" cast iron hand wheel



## Sigung

Thanks for this review, I've had my eye on these to replace the crappy wooden hand wheels I fabricated for my Moxon vise.


----------



## Grumpymike

I have an old C-man tilt head band saw with of course the plastic hand wheel. During the move to Ariz. the hand wheel got broken.
No longer available from Sears I tried the Grizz.
Like you I drilled for the shaft and set screw and wholla! we're back in business stronger than ever.

+1 on Jerry's by line.


----------



## ajthomas5009

It amazes me that these handwheels don't come standard on all contractors grade tools and up. They were like 16$ a piece and I'd rather pay the extra 30 up front then replace plastic down the road.


----------



## bobasaurus

I need a pair of these for my old crapsman table saw as well, those plastic wheels have been driving me nuts. Did you also buy the handle attachment, and if so does it pivot while turning smoothly?


----------



## longgone

I've been wanting a better knob for the adjustable angle sculpting table I have because the small 2" plastic knob I currently use is difficult to tighten. It has a 7mm" bolt that the knob tightens on and this large hand wheel seems like it would be perfect since it needs to be drilled out and tapped. Just ordered one online…thanks for the idea…!


----------



## ajthomas5009

Yes BoB I ordered 2×6" handwheels and 2×4" handles. A 10" craftsman could handle the 8" wheels if you felt so inclined but I think it would look out of balance. Plus the 6" are already like 10x better than the OEM's. The handles do pivot and all you need for installation is drill press, 1/2" drill bit plus 1/2" reamer, 3/16" bit and a 1/4-20 tap bit. If you don't want to mess with the reamer go with a 17/32" drill bit because drill bits are usually a little undersized.

I paid right around 42$ with delivery for all 4 parts.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey Greg,
After you install these guys you will wonder why didn't I do this a year ago … I did.


----------



## Festus56

I have both the 6" and the 4" version with the chrome handles on my old Craftsman TS. As said they are great and easy to machine to fit your application. The 4" one does not come drilled for a handle but that also was easy to drill and tap the hole for it. This pic was before I got the chrome handle for the 6" wheel.

Mark


----------



## ssnvet

I have the 8" one on my Grizzly wish list (just in case Santa is looking for any ideas) for use on a leg vise I hope to build from ACME threaded rod.


----------



## Grumpymike

*Mainiac Matt *
Have you found a supplier for your Acme Thread?? Every where I look it's pretty expensive stuff, putting my leg vise back a bit.


----------

